# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Lifvs, unmanned grocery stores, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist2

lifvs.com

youtube.com/channel/UC4C-7WZEiywQGIRGvjTtZTA

facebook.com/lifvsbutiken

twitter.com/LifvsSverige

linkedin.com/company/lifvs

instagram.com/lifvs_app

storekey.com

linkedin.com/company/storekeyapp

Founder and CEO - Daniel Lundh

----------


## Airicist2

Article "These high-tech, unstaffed stores are tiny, and open 24/7 to help residents get their groceries in rural Sweden. Take a look inside."

by Mary Hanbury
August 8, 2021

----------

